# geese question



## huntrdano (Jun 29, 2013)

can you hunt geese near dove areas


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

depending where. if you like both carry steel dove loads so if geese come you can switch and hunt both legally.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

better not get caught with any lead shot hunting geese.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ezbite said:


> better not get caught with any lead shot hunting geese.


that why I said carry steel dove loads. hunt both at the same time.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

gray area......dove field is a baited area as far as waterfowl are concerned.
how close is close ?
when in doubt call Mr. Wildlife Officer


----------

